

How Christian Were the Founders? - asnyder
http://www.nytimes.com/2010/02/14/magazine/14texbooks-t.html

======
asnyder
This is so scary, and in my opinion the real problem with America's future.
History tends to repeat itself. What's next the burning of our libraries, the
destruction of our Science Journals?

My Father summed it best in a recent conversation when he said "Your Science."
IMHO, this is the sort of mind-frame that will ultimately lead to this
country's downfall.

------
wyclif
As a Christian, my answer is: not very.

There were a few orthodox Christian signatories of the Constitution--notably
John Witherspoon-- but the majority of them were Deists. This is not difficult
information to discover. If you read the writings of these men, you'll note
copious references to "Nature and Nature's God" and theories of a clockwork
Universe.

------
DanielBMarkham
This is another one of those articles that's hard to comment reasonably about
both sides without getting into a flame war. I hate to do it, because it's an
important subject, but I can see no way to have a reasonable conversation
about this -- flagged.

~~~
sailormoon
It needs to be talked about one day, and if HN, one of the smartest
communities around, can't do it - who can?

